# DEFY ADVANCED - Press Fit BB & Chainset Compatability



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a Defy Advanced 3 which i have stripped and buiding up with Ultegra and FSA carbon bits.

question is; *will a FSA K Force Light compact chainset fit and be compatable with the existing 
Press Fit Bottom bracket?*

FSA advise the crank is compatable with the frame as the frame will accept any 24mm spindle but 
unsure whether the existing Shimano press fit BB71 will be ok

would really appreciate your feedback and comments from anyone who has swapped out the existing chainset and replaced with an FSA chainset

thanks guys


----------

